

 Android App Performance Tips for Developers - tux1968
http://www.developer.com/ws/android/programming/10-android-app-performance-tips-for-developers.html

======
zrgiu_
Very useful article, however there is one thing you also have to be careful
when you follow these guidelines:

 _Android App Performance Tip #3: Use the Latest Android SDK Versions, APIs
and Best Practices_ \- If you use the Android 4.0 APIs now, your app will only
work on Android 4.0 phones (obviously). Be extra careful what you compile your
code against.

I also wrote a few guidelines about Android app building in general (usability
- oriented) that I think could add some value to this post:
[https://plus.google.com/104186593565516256779/posts/inERoChn...](https://plus.google.com/104186593565516256779/posts/inERoChnR9W)

------
obviator
"Check the timing of transitions between visible elements."

I think this comment is even more valuable than the rest of the article.
Coding tips are helpful, but most of these can be figured out pretty quickly
by a decent programmer. The timing / UI lag issue is something that I see a
lot with Android apps, but not so much on iOS. As an Android developer it's
important to consider these little details, and be aware that not everybody on
the market will have a phone as powerful as yours ;)

